# Peripheral Neuropathy



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

Is this normal for Graves' patients? My back is tingling, and my left thumb has a burning sensation since starting Methimazole.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have seen several posts here related to neuropathy, but I don't have any firsthand experience to share. Your "back is tingling" comment is the first I've seen...normally, it seems like people talk about tingling in their extremities.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stargazer11 said:


> Is this normal for Graves' patients? My back is tingling, and my left thumb has a burning sensation since starting Methimazole.


Sadly; it is.

Here is some info:

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669


----------



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

Andros said:


> Sadly; it is.
> 
> Here is some info:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I had odd tinglings while hyper, myself. Even with methimazole, they'd pop up every now and again. (and my back would get it, too. Mostly right along my spine.) They dimished/decreased as a took methimazole longer and went away completely after my first RAI-but returned when I went hypo after my second RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prudence said:


> I had odd tinglings while hyper, myself. Even with methimazole, they'd pop up every now and again. (and my back would get it, too. Mostly right along my spine.) They dimished/decreased as a took methimazole longer and went away completely after my first RAI-but returned when I went hypo after my second RAI.


That's the one thing about the thyroid; if things are not just right, it makes no matter if you are hyper or hypo, the patient can have myopathy.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

How are you feeling now? Are you on thyroxine replacement and what do your labs look like?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> That's the one thing about the thyroid; if things are not just right, it makes no matter if you are hyper or hypo, the patient can have myopathy.
> 
> Myopathy from hypo
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/
> ...


My labs are still a bit hypo, I still have about a month to go before I get the adjusted dose into my system and can see how I'm doing.. The tingles/numbness still pop up here and there, but nowhere as often as before, so I'm hoping this dose helps keep them away for good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prudence said:


> My labs are still a bit hypo, I still have about a month to go before I get the adjusted dose into my system and can see how I'm doing.. The tingles/numbness still pop up here and there, but nowhere as often as before, so I'm hoping this dose helps keep them away for good!


That happens to be very very good news. It is a process and it takes some time. Sounds like you are really doing so much better!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> That happens to be very very good news. It is a process and it takes some time. Sounds like you are really doing so much better!


My only complaint is still the bouts of random dizziness. However, just starting that newer dose regimen,(it hasn't even been two weeks yet) I know it can take some time to really even out my system, so to speak. They don't seem to be happening as often (ie; they still do, but where it was most of day feeling dizzy, it might just be a period of feeling a bit dizzy for a while here and there throughout the day, especially if I push myself too hard.) But I've already noticed more periods of energy, less periods of brain fog, less times of being cold, and my resting pulse seems to be lowering. (I've been having fast heart rate with hypo, but blood pressure is really good.) So hopefully keeping up this alternating dose will get me back on track!


----------

